# Red oak sawmilling



## Mizer (Apr 19, 2012)

First posting of pics here, nothing special. Three good sized 12 foot R.O logs they sawed out 656 bdft.


----------



## Mike1950 (Apr 19, 2012)

Mizer- now you have got my attention Pics- but something went wrong and no pics.:dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2::dash2:


----------



## Mizer (Apr 19, 2012)

That didn't work. I am going to have to do a little research on posting pics.


----------



## Kevin (Apr 19, 2012)

Yeah something didn't work out Brian. I looked to correct it but nothing actually uploaded. Holler if you need some help.


----------



## Mizer (Apr 19, 2012)

Mizer said:


> First posting of pics here, nothing special. Three good sized 12 foot R.O logs they sawed out 656 bdft.


Did I say nothing special? I actually meant three logs full of spalted curlyburl that I expertly quartersawed. Just use your imagination. ( I will try later after me and the wife get back from getting groceries)


----------



## Mizer (Apr 20, 2012)

Mizer said:


> Mizer said:
> 
> 
> > First posting of pics here, nothing special. Three good sized 12 foot R.O logs they sawed out 656 bdft.
> ...



[attachment=4468]
[attachment=4469]
[attachment=4470]
[attachment=4471]
[attachment=4472]
[attachment=4467]


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2012)

Cool photos… Looks like a drive by milling!

I've got a sister that lives in Nashville, and we make a trip out every year around the time the Tennessee Association of Woodturners has its symposium… I'd love to see your operation at some point.


----------



## Daren (Apr 20, 2012)

Looks like a nice shady spot to work. How are you liking the new (to you) sawmill ?

.


----------



## Mizer (Apr 20, 2012)

Daren said:


> Looks like a nice shady spot to work. How are you liking the new (to you) sawmill ?
> 
> .


I like it! This is the first mill that I have owned that has had a debarker, which is nice. Blades last a lot longer. It also has a chain log turner which has its advantages but is a little slower on run of the mill logs. I like that is a remote mill too, all of those years getting covered in dust it is nice. to sit back at the end. It was a very nice shady spot indeed. I bought a cheap canopy from wal-mart that I can put up when I am in the sun. This a place that Randy Travis used to own, I made friends with the folks you bought it several years back. I think that this is going to be a once or twice a year job:i_am_so_happy: They have around 150 acres and he said he hates to see trees that either die or are blown over go to waste. Good for me! I said it ought to be agin the law not to saw them up into lumber.


----------



## Mizer (Apr 20, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Cool photos… Looks like a drive by milling!
> 
> I've got a sister that lives in Nashville, and we make a trip out every year around the time the Tennessee Association of Woodturners has its symposium… I'd love to see your operation at some point.


I would love to show it to you! I have a feeling that you will be totally underwhelmed What time of year is it that you all come out?


----------



## DKMD (Apr 20, 2012)

Mizer said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> > Cool photos… Looks like a drive by milling!
> ...



The symposium is generally toward the end of January, so that's when we go… I think it's actually in Brentwood this year, but we're planning to attend. I'll give you a shout a little closer to that time if it looks like I'll have a chance to do some sight seeing.


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks again Mizer for coming up to mill my logs! Im looking forward to meeting you and doing some millin.
Tom


----------



## CodyS (Apr 23, 2012)

Lookin' good!


----------

